# mitigation-our new weapon



## e. fairbanks (Dec 6, 2007)

If we practice mitigation we can drive Bovine TB from our nation
The need is great to mitigate for if we wait twill be too late
Farmers are faced with an uphill battle To keep TB DEER AWAY FROM CATTLE
THE CLUBS ARE BANNED FROM "BAIT AND FEED"
So deer go to the farms to fill their need 
THERE THEY spread TB with pee and snot
To keep them out they must be shot

To protect our cows from snot and ****s
DNR now offers FREE 5 year-round control permits
Here is how if you own 1 cow in the TBIZ to get 5 permits free
You can designate deer-shooters-3
Dont forget the permits are free
The DNR wont get a cent- anyybody out there got a cow for rent ? 

by the Bard of Bismarck


----------

